# did the rigs open on the 15th?



## Mr. Mike (Oct 4, 2007)

http://sero.nmfs.noaa.gov/


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Looks like according to my map.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep, a good majority of them are open. As long as the seas don't look to bad tomorrow we will be out there.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

time to really start watching the weather......


----------

